# small beauty from Miracles for Nano tank



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

23G long - 36x12x12 $46+tax



*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

nice dimensions! was it delivered to your door or you picked it up?


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

it was delivered with the big tank, but I paid for delivery

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I'll give you $20 for it before your wife finds out about it! =P


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

21$  And i wont call your wife to tell her.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

she seen it and told me do not sell it

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## fleescar (Sep 20, 2011)

hey sig how long did it take for them to deliver it? do they make custom sump too?


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Greg let me know if you need anything for it.

I have a rimless 5 gallon tank(sump)
AquaticLife Internal Mini Protein Skimmer 115 with air tube mod done.

Im not using either, so let me know if your interested. Im sure we can find something to trade.

ALso I can drill some holes for you if needed.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks JP. I do not know for now what I am going to do with this tank. Just got it , since they delivered big tank. Pictures will be soon

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

fleescar said:


> hey sig how long did it take for them to deliver it? do they make custom sump too?


I do not think that you want pay $100 for the delivery of the $50 tank.
All questions you should ask them. Sorry, but I do not have answers.
their track was half full, when my tanks was delivered. It means they have another deliveries at the same they. I do not think they will deliver just 23G tank or it will cost ~ $600. That's what I was told

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

that would be an awsome little frag tank


----------



## anthonystraus (Apr 14, 2009)

As a heads up for anyone who's fallen in love with the dimensions...I know Big Al's in Kitchener has this size and I'm pretty sure at the same price. I don't know if the GTA BA's carry them though.


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

Sig, you can always set it up as the kitchen tank. Looks good on that nice granite countertop you have there... Just saying


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Kooka said:


> Sig, you can always set it up as the kitchen tank. Looks good on that nice granite countertop you have there... Just saying


ye. wife will agree for sure 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

anthonystraus said:


> As a heads up for anyone who's fallen in love with the dimensions...I know Big Al's in Kitchener has this size and I'm pretty sure at the same price. I don't know if the GTA BA's carry them though.


BUT... Its a big als tank. So good luck with that.

Already selling it Greg?... Crazy Russian


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Chromey said:


> BUT... Its a big als tank. So good luck with that.
> 
> Already selling it Greg?... Crazy Russian


My principle: Better do it and regret later, that did not do it and also regret later. 

Mostly, I do not regret that I did something.
I never seen these tanks in person and I decided that I want to have it.
If I will sell it for 50, it will bring happiness to the person who got and save money on travel for him to Orangeville

If I will not sell it it will bring happiness to me. I will think what nice nano tank I can have in the future

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

I still have my 25G nano, But not sure if i want to start it, I dont need another tank to take care of.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

sig said:


> My principle: Better do it and regret later, that did not do it and also regret later.
> 
> Mostly, I do not regret that I did something.
> I never seen these tanks in person and I decided that I want to have it.
> ...


You've never seen my 26" x 26" x 12" tank, maybe you should buy it from me too! 

It will bring happiness to me!


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Greg you need a bigger frag tank


----------



## Nicholas (May 6, 2012)

Chromey said:


> Greg let me know if you need anything for it.
> 
> I have a rimless 5 gallon tank(sump)
> AquaticLife Internal Mini Protein Skimmer 115 with air tube mod done.
> ...


Ill buy the Aquaticlife mini proetin skimmer if you still have it


----------

